# Question For Brisket Temp Probers



## Displaced Texan (Aug 12, 2021)

Hello everyone, as you can see I am trying to find out what the folks who like to probe their briskets think here. I have my probe in what I think is a very meaty part of the point. I put it in the pit about 30 minutes ago. IT was 39°. It is up to 54° already.

Is this normal to see that quick of a jump in temp, or do I just not have it probed correctly? I know it may be hard to tell, but here is a pic of the probe.

Edit: Forgot to add, pit is 260°-270°, so very even and not too hot. 

Thanks!


----------



## browneyesvictim (Aug 12, 2021)

Nothing abnormal with that rise in 30 minutes at the start as far as I see. Looks good so far!


----------



## Displaced Texan (Aug 12, 2021)

browneyesvictim said:


> Nothing abnormal with that rise in 30 minutes at the start as far as I see. Looks good so far!


Okay, thank you. I have only recently started the probe method, so just making sure. I appreciate it!


----------



## tallbm (Aug 12, 2021)

Displaced Texan said:


> Hello everyone, as you can see I am trying to find out what the folks who like to probe their briskets think here. I have my probe in what I think is a very meaty part of the point. I put it in the pit about 30 minutes ago. IT was 39°. It is up to 54° already.
> 
> Is this normal to see that quick of a jump in temp, or do I just not have it probed correctly? I know it may be hard to tell, but here is a pic of the probe.
> 
> ...



That temp increase this early is pretty normal.
HOWEVER, I would definitely move the probe to the thickest yet center-most portion of the FLAT muscle.  The point will lie to you because it's so fatty.  It will also become tender and stay tender well before the FLAT is ready.

The FLAT muscle is the problem child here and the temp probe will back that up if you place the probe where I mention.
Also know that hitting that magic probe spot is a difficult task but it will give you better readings than anywhere in the point.

I have a whole write up here and you can see exactly what I mean since I show like 5 probes all with different readings aiming for that spot in the FLAT hahaha.

Enjoy!

*>>>>Brisket Probe Thread Here:*
https://www.smokingmeatforums.com/t...u-properly-placed-your-brisket-probes.294810/


----------



## Displaced Texan (Aug 12, 2021)

tallbm
, excellent information, sir! Thank you as well. Will move to the flat and check that thread. 

  <--- Too early?


----------



## Displaced Texan (Aug 12, 2021)

Also, I do go more on tenderness at the end, I just find it interesting to monitor the IT and especially see when and what happens at the stall. 

Last week's brisket was sort of all over the place like in that thread, but it probed like hot butter and was tender.


----------



## texomakid (Aug 12, 2021)

I cooked this one Monday. Probe on the left is in the flat and the right is in the point. I pulled when the flat was @ 200 and the point was @ 205. I probably should have waited on the flat probe to reach 203 since the point will tolerate a bit more heat with all that fat. Regardless it was a top shelf brisket so good luck and post some pics!












Killer smoke ring and just like that ....... it was gone......


----------



## tallbm (Aug 12, 2021)

Displaced Texan said:


> Also, I do go more on tenderness at the end, I just find it interesting to monitor the IT and especially see when and what happens at the stall.
> 
> Last week's brisket was sort of all over the place like in that thread, but it probed like hot butter and was tender.


Tenderness is the key!  The probe will just wake you up and let you know when to go check for tenderness hahaha.

Yeah probe placement is wild. I put 3 probes into a brisket and go off the lowest one to tell me when to probe. I find I usually get 1 out of 3 placed properly hahaha.

Another crazy thing is to monitor multiple probes in a brisket over a smoke.
If my HeaterMeater PID wifi was still working (wifi broke down) I could save the graph recording of the temps and man it's like a Nascar race.  Probes start fast, others slow.  The lead changes numerous times and in the end you see the lowest probe reading from 198-203F is usually the one that is placed the best according to the tenderness check.
It's crazy! hahah


----------



## Displaced Texan (Aug 12, 2021)

Here is what's crazy, too. I just probed in multiple spots the flat and it was around 140°-160°. Well, that can't be right lol.


----------



## tallbm (Aug 12, 2021)

Displaced Texan said:


> Here is what's crazy, too. I just probed in multiple spots the flat and it was around 140°-160°. Well, that can't be right lol.


Hahaha getting that probe placed is super tricky.  You go a little deep and you get too close to the outside meat of the flat, same if you go to shallow.  You go to far to the edge you get higher readings.  That thickest center-most spot is some difficult placement for sure :D

I really feel this is like 90% of the reason people report so many brisket temps for tenderness.  I think the range is really more 197-204F IT but due to placement difficulties people say 195-212F is the range.


----------



## tallbm (Aug 12, 2021)

Oh another trick later on is when you get to about 190F you can use your meat probe to stab around the flat and find the area that has the most resistance and that usually reports  lower temp.  That's something you can try later if you like or as you start probing for tenderness.  The most resistant part in the flat is usually the lowest reading...  except for the crusty burnt up thin part at the end of the flat.  That burnt up part is just hard from being burnt up and over cooked.  That is why I trim it away and repurpose that thin flat meat before I even start cooking a brisket haha :D


----------



## Displaced Texan (Aug 12, 2021)

Really appreciate it!


----------



## SmokinAl (Aug 12, 2021)

Tallbm really knows his brisket, but yours looks really  good!
Nicely done!
Al


----------



## Displaced Texan (Aug 12, 2021)

SmokinAl said:


> Tallbm really knows his brisket, but yours looks really  good!
> Nicely done!
> Al


Thank you! Will post some pics later...much later lol.


----------



## noboundaries (Aug 12, 2021)

First suggestion: since briskets come from different animals, don't smoke to temp. Use temp as a guide, not a destination.  200F in one animal will be perfect, in another, tough, dry, and undercooked. 

Second suggestion: don't confuse probing for temperature with probing for tenderness. The first hooks up to a transmitter. The second is inserting anything sharp and pointy to tell the brain inserting it whether the meat is tender. They can be performed with the same probe. When the meat reaches the desired temp IN THE FLAT, pull out the temp probe and insert it in another part of the flat. If it fights you, keep smoking until it slides in with just a hint of resistance. 

Third suggestion: ignore the thick point. It is full of fat and will absolutely lie to you that the brisket is done.


----------



## Displaced Texan (Aug 12, 2021)

Lol, I think I will just give up on probing. Probed the flat in several area of the flat with my ThermaPro and it says the brisket ought ti be done after less than 3 hours. 

Guess I'll just go by time and feel like I have always done.


----------



## browneyesvictim (Aug 12, 2021)

Displaced Texan said:


> ThermaPro



Are you talking about a "leave-in" digital remote therm or an "instant-read"? 
Both have their purpose and best uses.

The "leave-in" remote therms will get you real close. But again as TallBM is pointing out is only a singular point and depends solely on  the exact placement.
With an instant-read, you can really see the exact temperature gradient as you SLOWLY insert the probe in and then pull it back out.


----------



## GonnaSmoke (Aug 12, 2021)

Displaced Texan said:


> <--- Too early?


It's 5 o'clock somewhere....


----------



## thirdeye (Aug 12, 2021)

I stick them in the thick end of the flat.  The point will take care of itself because of the high fat content.   However, I don't stick briskets until 6 or hours into the cook, then base my final decision on tenderness by feel, not by temp.


----------



## Displaced Texan (Aug 12, 2021)

browneyesvictim said:


> Are you talking about a "leave-in" digital remote therm or an "instant-read"?
> Both have their purpose and best uses.
> 
> The "leave-in" remote therms will get you real close. But again as TallBM is pointing out is only a singular point and depends solely on  the exact placement.
> With an instant-read, you can really see the exact temperature gradient as you SLOWLY insert the probe in and then pull it back out.


The ThermaPro is an instant read.


----------



## browneyesvictim (Aug 12, 2021)

I am truly sorry for being a stickler... But ThermPro is a company that makes a wide variety of types and models of therms. No way to  assume you meant an instant read by calling it a Thermapro. Sorry just asking a question and trying to be helpful, and not doubting your knowledge or skill. Your experience has already taught you to go by feel anyway. Looking forward to seeing the end result!


----------



## Displaced Texan (Aug 12, 2021)

browneyesvictim said:


> I am truly sorry for being a stickler... But ThermPro is a company that makes a wide variety of types and models of therms. No way to  assume you meant an instant read by calling it a Thermapro. Sorry just asking a question and trying to be helpful, and not doubting your knowledge or skill. Your experience has already taught you to go by feel anyway. Looking forward to seeing the end result!


No worries. Sorry, I was spelling it incorrectly. Here it is.


----------



## Displaced Texan (Aug 12, 2021)

Yep, definitely much better at feel and color, etc.  Will post pics when I can.


----------



## Displaced Texan (Aug 12, 2021)

6 1/2 hours in, looking good. Wrapped and back in the pit.


----------



## tallbm (Aug 12, 2021)

Displaced Texan said:


> 6 1/2 hours in, looking good. Wrapped and back in the pit.
> 
> View attachment 507472



Lookin good!
Yeah pull when it feels tender. You can stab all over and check at any time that seems right (I use a wooden kabob skewer for the stabbing) or use your tried and true feel techniques :)


----------



## Displaced Texan (Aug 12, 2021)

tallbm said:


> Lookin good!
> Yeah pull when it feels tender. You can stab all over and check at any time that seems right (I use a wooden kabob skewer for the stabbing) or use your tried and true feel techniques :)


Thanks. Yep, going on about 9 hours now. Was 11.5 pounds before trimming. I'll give it another hour or so and it should be done I think.


----------



## thirdeye (Aug 12, 2021)

Displaced Texan said:


> Thanks. Yep, going on about 9 hours now. Was 11.5 pounds before trimming. I'll give it another hour or so and it should be done I think.


And if you need to take advantage of a foil wrap, it's amazing what just hour back on the cooker or in your oven can make for tenderness.


----------



## Displaced Texan (Aug 12, 2021)

A little over 9 1/2 hours. Nice color and bark it looks like. VERY tender. After all was said and done, probed the flat in the middle and it was 209.5°. I'll take it.

Won't eat tonight. Rest at room temp for a couple hours, refrigerate overnight, and in the Viking warming drawer in the morning. Brisket for lunch tomorrow.


----------



## MJB05615 (Aug 12, 2021)

Looks excellent!  Great color.  Post some sliced shots tomorrow if you can.


----------



## Displaced Texan (Aug 12, 2021)

MJB05615 said:


> Looks excellent!  Great color.  Post some sliced shots tomorrow if you can.


Will do, and thanks. Flying to DFW and back tomorrow, will post pics when able.


----------



## TNJAKE (Aug 12, 2021)

Looks like a winner to me


----------



## Displaced Texan (Aug 12, 2021)

TNJAKE said:


> Looks like a winner to me


Thanks, Jake. Very breezy here today. A little challenging at times keeping the temps but it worked out okay.


----------



## TNJAKE (Aug 12, 2021)

Displaced Texan said:


> Thanks, Jake. Very breezy here today. A little challenging at times keeping the temps but it worked out okay.


It ain't easy being breezy


----------



## Displaced Texan (Aug 12, 2021)

Oh yeah, I also threw these in the pit as well. Trimmed 2 full spare ribs into St. Louis cut. 

Didn't get any pics of the tips. Ate them earlier today.


----------



## MJB05615 (Aug 12, 2021)

Those Ribs look great.  Love that color!


----------



## Displaced Texan (Aug 12, 2021)

MJB05615 said:


> Those Ribs look great.  Love that color!


Thank you. I have to say, they were very tasty.


----------



## Fueling Around (Aug 12, 2021)

The ribs and brisket are meals of beauty only from a off set. So fine with time.

I did a trimmed brisket flat on my pellet pooper last Saturday.  About 7 hours


----------



## Displaced Texan (Aug 12, 2021)

Fueling Around said:


> The ribs and brisket are meals of beauty only from a off set. So fine with time.
> 
> I did a trimmed brisket flat on my pellet pooper last Saturday.  About 7 hours


Yep, while it's fun to tell people I smoke briskets for 12-14 hours, if it is done in 9 or 10, that'e even better.


----------



## tallbm (Aug 12, 2021)

Displaced Texan said:


> A little over 9 1/2 hours. Nice color and bark it looks like. VERY tender. After all was said and done, probed the flat in the middle and it was 209.5°. I'll take it.
> 
> Won't eat tonight. Rest at room temp for a couple hours, refrigerate overnight, and in the Viking warming drawer in the morning. Brisket for lunch tomorrow.
> 
> View attachment 507490


That looks fantastic!
Yeah as long as it is tender that is what matters. Always the tenderness!
I run all my naked and I don't like doing smaller than 15 pounders before trim.
So for me I crank up to 275F and do those suckers overnight in my sleep. So if I tell people "I can smoke a brisket in my sleep" it's because I am literally smoking brisket while I sleep hahahaha.

You are going to enjoy that sucker tomorrow for sure! Great work! :D


----------



## GonnaSmoke (Aug 13, 2021)

Ribs and brisket?? I wouldn't know where to start, they both look great. Very nice...


----------



## Displaced Texan (Aug 13, 2021)

tallbm said:


> That looks fantastic!
> Yeah as long as it is tender that is what matters. Always the tenderness!
> I run all my naked and I don't like doing smaller than 15 pounders before trim.
> So for me I crank up to 275F and do those suckers overnight in my sleep. So if I tell people "I can smoke a brisket in my sleep" it's because I am literally smoking brisket while I sleep hahahaha.
> ...



Thank you and thanks for all the tips. Been doing this stuff a while, about 15 years, on an old Char Broil. I just need to go back to the art of knowing when it is done. That has always served me well. 

I prefer larger briskets as well. This one was purchased from Wild Fork Foods. I usually get them at Costco, but they only had flats. I need to call Wild Fork and see if I can specify a weight range to get bigger briskets from them. 


GonnaSmoke said:


> Ribs and brisket?? I wouldn't know where to start, they both look great. Very nice...



Anytime I go to a barbecue restaurant, it is brisket and ribs for me. Thanks!


----------



## noboundaries (Aug 13, 2021)

Displaced Texan said:


> Been doing this stuff a while, about 15 years, on an old Char Broil. I just need to go back to the art of knowing when it is done.



And THAT'S the true art of the pitmaster.  There's nothing wrong with technology, but it is a tool, not the answer to smoking meat to perfection. 

Well done!


----------



## Displaced Texan (Aug 13, 2021)

Well, I guess my art is not up to par theses days. Not sure what happened, but it's dried out for the most part and the bottom is crispy. Oh well. That's what I get for talking loud about making good barbecue lol. 

What a freaking waste.


----------



## Fueling Around (Aug 13, 2021)

It happens to all of us. I have done it so many times wife is not big a smoke fan.

I gave away my cheap offset after getting a (again) cheap pellet pooper.  Still need to rotate and flip before foil panning to finish it off to tender.  Hmm wife will eat foil finished


----------



## Displaced Texan (Aug 13, 2021)

Fueling Around said:


> It happens to all of us. I have done it so many times wife is not big a smoke fan.
> 
> I gave away my cheap offset after getting a (again) cheap pellet pooper.  Still need to rotate and flip before foil panning to finish it off to tender.  Hmm wife will eat foil finished


Thanks. I'm sure when I get past the shock of this, I'll think about what may have gone wrong and try again.


----------



## MJB05615 (Aug 13, 2021)

This is an invaluable learning experience.  We all have them.  Years ago I thought I should cook a Brisket to 140 IT since it was beef like a Steak, LOL.  After that I did a lot of research before trying again.


----------



## Fueling Around (Aug 13, 2021)

MJB05615 said:


> This is an invaluable learning experience.  We all have them.  Years ago I thought I should cook a Brisket to 140 IT since it was beef like a Steak, LOL.  After that I did a lot of research before trying again.


I always cook my brisket (or pork shoulder) into the 200's as finishing in a foil pan after the 160° stall means lots of released hard fats and collagen into the pan.

I've been smoking for years and after joining this form it took a couple years before I fessed up to finishing meat in a wrapped foil pan that usually went in the kitchen oven.


----------



## MJB05615 (Aug 13, 2021)

Fueling Around said:


> I always cook my brisket (or pork shoulder) into the 200's as finishing in a foil pan after the 160° stall means lots of released hard fats and collagen into the pan.
> 
> I've been smoking for years and after joining this form it took a couple years before I fessed up to finishing meat in a wrapped foil pan that usually went in the kitchen oven.


Fully agree.  The thing I mentioned was my first Brisket maybe 17 years ago.  I learned to cook to 200 + and probe tender, etc.  Why is it a bad thing to finish in a foil pan in the oven?  I've done similar things over the many Briskets done.


----------



## tallbm (Aug 13, 2021)

Displaced Texan said:


> Well, I guess my art is not up to par theses days. Not sure what happened, but it's dried out for the most part and the bottom is crispy. Oh well. That's what I get for talking loud about making good barbecue lol.
> 
> What a freaking waste.
> 
> ...



I would imagine if you wanted to shred it and mix with BBQ sauce it would still be quite good to go.  My favorite way to eat brisket is to chop it up and mix in some BBQ sauce and make sandwiches anyhow :)


----------



## Displaced Texan (Aug 14, 2021)

tallbm said:


> I would imagine if you wanted to shred it and mix with BBQ sauce it would still be quite good to go.  My favorite way to eat brisket is to chop it up and mix in some BBQ sauce and make sandwiches anyhow :)


Good idea. 

I think I may have gotten a bit overzealous on trimming this time. That's all I can think of.


----------



## tallbm (Aug 14, 2021)

Displaced Texan said:


> Good idea.
> 
> I think I may have gotten a bit overzealous on trimming this time. That's all I can think of.


I've found that leaving more fat is way better than trimming too much.  So if its not really over 3/4 of an inch of fat or so I just leave it be.  It's just way to difficult to get the 1/4-1/2 thickness going all over so unless its just way thick I don't bother cutting it away :)


----------



## Displaced Texan (Aug 15, 2021)

Tried again yesterday and ruined another one. I'm stumped. Didn't trim much this time. Temps were steady between 250-275. Wrapped at about 5 1/2 hours in. Pulled at 10 1/2 hours, rested at room temp an hour or so, and then in the warming drawer overnight.

Maybe that is a terrible idea, keeping it warm around 140-150 overnight. I don't know, I give up. The bottom of the brisket is very hard and difficult to slice through again.

Oh well, I have regressed somehow in this smoking thing. I give up.

A couple pics of the carnage. Click for larger if you have a strong stomach.


----------



## TNJAKE (Aug 15, 2021)

I agree that your issue is likely the extremely long rest in the warming drawer. Next time foil and put in a cooler with towels for a couple hours then slice........most importantly don't give up.


----------



## Displaced Texan (Aug 15, 2021)

TNJAKE said:


> I agree that your issue is likely the extremely long rest in the warming drawer. Next time foil and put in a cooler with towels for a couple hours then slice........most importantly don't give up.


I started to just throw it in the fridge overnight and then warm it this morning. I guess I'm as dumb as I look. 

The point is still very juicy and good, of course, the point is hard too screw up.


----------



## Displaced Texan (Aug 15, 2021)

Looking for brutal honesty here if anyone has ideas. I also wrapped in a towel when I placed it in the warming drawer. Not sure why I did that. Probably helped dry the bottom out, I don't know. I didn't towel wrap the one I screwed up a few days ago. 

Just can't figure out the best way to finish a brisket and serve the next day.


----------



## thirdeye (Aug 15, 2021)

Did you verify your pit temps?  And how did it feel (probing wise) when you wrapped?

The face with the dark band that you call the 'bottom', is that the inside or the outside (fat side) of the brisket.


----------



## Displaced Texan (Aug 15, 2021)

thirdeye said:


> Did you verify your pit temps?  And how did it feel (probing wise) when you wrapped?
> 
> The face with the dark band that you call the 'bottom', is that the inside or the outside (fat side) of the brisket.


Yes, temps were 250-275 across the pit the whole time. 

That is the inside, non fat side. Never have had these issues with that getting hard and crumbly like this. I always do fat side up as well. 

Guessing in my desire to be able to hold overnight and serve the following day is where it is drying out. It felt very tender when I pulled it, ITs were around 205-210 best I could tell.


----------



## thirdeye (Aug 15, 2021)

Displaced Texan said:


> That is the inside, non fat side. Never have had these issues with that getting hard and crumbly like this. I always do fat side up as well.



Fat is insulation from heat when cooking, so on an uptight smoker like a WSM or a drum, it's best to have the fat down most of the cook.  On a reverse  flow cooker heat is above the meat on the way to the stack, so many people cook fat side up.

Maybe you need to switch to fat side down.


----------



## Displaced Texan (Aug 15, 2021)

thirdeye said:


> Fat is insulation from heat when cooking, so on an uptight smoker like a WSM or a drum, it's best to have the fat down most of the cook.  On a reverse  flow cooker heat is above the meat on the way to the stack, so many people cook fat side up.
> 
> Maybe you need to switch to fat side down.


You could be right. I have a traditional offset. Never ran into this issue, but yes, I may try fat side down. 

I think* it has to do with how I am resting it etc, but I am open to suggestions. 

*Worth what you paid it for it lol.


----------



## TNJAKE (Aug 15, 2021)

What kind of warming drawer are you using?


----------



## Displaced Texan (Aug 15, 2021)

TNJAKE said:


> What kind of warming drawer are you using?


Viking. The setting for medium to well done is 2, and I had it just below that. It's possible that is too hot, I'll have to put. a probe in there and measure the temp.


----------



## TNJAKE (Aug 15, 2021)

Displaced Texan said:


> Viking. The setting for medium to well done is 2, and I had it just below that. It's possible that is too hot, I'll have to put. a probe in there and measure the temp.
> 
> View attachment 507737


I assume the heating element is directly below the brisket?


----------



## Displaced Texan (Aug 15, 2021)

TNJAKE said:


> I assume the heating element is directly below the brisket?


Correct. You may be on to something here. Hells bells, I probably need to have it in there fat side down, duh....

Insert face smack emoji <here>

Edit: Although the brisket 3 weeks ago I held in there at setting 2 with fat side up....I think. 

Gawd....lol


----------



## TNJAKE (Aug 15, 2021)

If the bottom of your brisket didn't look burnt when you pulled it off the smoker then your warming drawer is definitely to blame


----------



## Displaced Texan (Aug 15, 2021)

TNJAKE
 I think that is a big part of the issue. Now, just so everyone doesn't think I'm a monumental idiot, I did read the manual for that warmer, and attached is what it says. Well, after warming it up on Setting 2, medium, both my Inkbird and ThermPro are reading right around 160. Well, hell, I'll experiment now and see what gives me 140°.


----------



## Displaced Texan (Aug 15, 2021)

TNJAKE said:


> If the bottom of your brisket didn't look burnt when you pulled it off the smoker then your warming drawer is definitely to blame


Yep. So much for the manual. I now have it set just above 1 and it is holding around 140°. 

I swear, at Setting 2, the temp inside the drawer was probably hitting close to 180° after the heating element would shut off before coming back down and then reheating again.


----------



## schlotz (Aug 15, 2021)

So, did I miss somewhere in this discussion on the process you went through from the point it was pulled from the smoker until it got in the drawer?  If pulled and it was probed tender, did it rest open on the counter for 10 minutes or so to ensure the cooking had stopped before putting in the warmer box?  Has the bottom temp of the warmer box been verified with a calibrated therm?


----------



## schlotz (Aug 15, 2021)

Just saw your comment on the box temp.  Over a long rest period that swing may not be too good.  Maybe a double folded towel on the bottom then the brisket? Still would be interested in the bottom temp and how much that swings.


----------



## Displaced Texan (Aug 15, 2021)

schlotz said:


> So, did I miss somewhere in this discussion on the process you went through from the point it was pulled from the smoker until it got in the drawer?  If pulled and it was probed tender, did it rest open on the counter for 10 minutes or so to ensure the cooking had stopped before putting in the warment box?  Has the bottom temp of the warmer box been verified with a calibrated therm?


Hi schlotz, yes I did describe it above I think, but a quick recap. Pulled tender and rested about an hour maybe then into the warming drawer. 

I'm finding that is where the error occurred most likely. I now have my instant read ThermPro+ and Inkbird in there. I had it set way too high, but as I noted above also, that was according to the manual. 

Stupid on my part to not have done this temp check inside the drawer prior to now. I feel like an idiot.


----------



## Displaced Texan (Aug 15, 2021)

schlotz said:


> Just saw your comment on the box temp.  Over a long rest period that swing may not be too good.  Maybe a double folded towel on the bottom then the brisket? Still would be interested in the bottom temp and how much that swings.


I had it wrapped in a towel and butcher paper. I have a little metal rack akin to an oven rack that I will start placing the brisket on so it isn't directly on the warming drawer pan directly over the heating element. 

All good learning here. This warming drawer usage is new to me on this so, some trial and error, obviously.


----------



## Displaced Texan (Aug 15, 2021)

schlotz
 the heating element kicked on 7 minutes ago and just shut off. The probes were directly on the warming drawer bottom and, surprisingly, no big temp spikes.


----------



## tallbm (Aug 15, 2021)

Displaced Texan said:


> Yes, temps were 250-275 across the pit the whole time.
> 
> That is the inside, non fat side. Never have had these issues with that getting hard and crumbly like this. I always do fat side up as well.
> 
> Guessing in my desire to be able to hold overnight and serve the following day is where it is drying out. It felt very tender when I pulled it, ITs were around 205-210 best I could tell.



Brutal honesty here.
I would abandon holding overnight. 
I pull my brisket and tightly double wrap in foil and then warp in 3 towels to slice and serve 4-5 hours afterwards.

If serving next day I would still slice and place back into the foil (as I do anyhow) and then tightly wrap and put in the fridge. Next day I would just warm up in the oven before serving.
Brisket has ZERO issues reheating and tastes even better the next day!

I honestly feel holding that long is more complicated than actually properly cooking the brisket hahaha.

As you can tell with the Point, the next day it has no issues.  You can expect that from a sliced and tightly wrapped brisket reheated in foil in the oven the next day :)

I would suggest you try this with a pork butt to save some money and get some practice.  A pork butt will slice, refrigerate, and reheat with no problems the same way... then you can shred it all aftewards if you like :)

Just to leave you with how simple my process is, and it always comes out amazing, I do this.

smoke naked the entire time (no wrapping, no spritzing, no mopping, nothing)
smoker at 275F
I apply smoke the whole time using my AMNPS tray using 100% mesquite pellets (mesquite can't be beat with beef and is never too strong in the AMNPS)
put temp probe (3 of them) in thickest, yet center most portion of the flat muscle at 198-200F I check for tenderness
pull when it passes the tenderness stabbing ALL OVER with a wooden kabob skewer
tightly double wrap in foil, then tightly wrap in 3 bath towels and rest for 4-5 hours
Slice and return to foil and serve OR let it cool down and tightly wrap in the foil and put in the fridge
Eat more the next day and every day after until it is gone, it taste more amazing the days following and reheats with no problem in the microwave.  I've also reheated in the oven while completely wrapped in foil
Lesson Learned on Reheating: A sliced brisket reheated has always been better than a whole brisket reheated and sliced.  Same with vac sealing brisket.  Sliced and sealed is 10X better than a whole brisket vac sealed, reheated and sliced (these are my experiences)

I hope all of this helps and shows you that I don't do anything magical at all and produce brisket that is out of this world! :D


----------



## Displaced Texan (Aug 15, 2021)

tallbm said:


> Brutal honesty here.
> I would abandon holding overnight.
> I pull my brisket and tightly double wrap in foil and then warp in 3 towels to slice and serve 4-5 hours afterwards.
> 
> ...


Yep, my inclination was to toss in the fridge overnight. Worked well a couple weeks ago even though I was setting the warming drawer too high, it was for much less time. Not sure why I thought holding in the warming drawer that long was a good idea, even if it was at the correct setting. 

Interesting on slicing the whole thing after resting. I have read the people in the camp of that will dry it out, but obviously that doesn't create a problem for you. 

And, I appreciate the brutal honesty. I know how to do good brisket, I have posted some here previously. This experimentation with longer holding times is what has been maddening. I'll gather my chi and try again when I can.


----------



## MJB05615 (Aug 15, 2021)

You got some excellent advice here.  I learned a lot too. LOL.  I vac seal leftover sliced Brisket, but I add Au Jus to the bag before I seal it.  I got the idea on here several months ago.  Makes it more juicy when you thaw and reheat at a later date.  And it does always taste much better the next day or later after it's cooked.


----------



## Displaced Texan (Aug 15, 2021)

I know this thread has long gotten away from what I originally asked, but it really comes down to not wanting to have to tend to a fire ALL night to cook and properly rest  brisket and serve it up anytime from 11 am to 2-3 pm. Most people don't want to come over for barbecue at 8 or 9 pm.

I think I have an advantage having an actual warming drawer if I just use the goofy thing correctly lol.

Edit: I know this is not a new concept haha.


----------



## tallbm (Aug 15, 2021)

Displaced Texan said:


> I know this thread has long gotten away from what I originally asked, but it really comes down to not wanting to have to tend to a fire ALL night to cook and properly rest  brisket and serve it up anytime from 11 am to 2-3 pm. Most people don't want to come over for barbecue at 8 or 9 pm.
> 
> I think I have an advantage having an actual warming drawer if I just use the goofy thing correctly lol.
> 
> Edit: I know this is not a new concept haha.



Yeah that tending a smoke all night suuuuucks.
It's one of the main reasons I rock an electric smoker with the AMNPS tray... I also rewired the smoker and use a PID controller so I can do any smoke known to man and sleep overnight on the long ones.  Let it work for me, not me work for it :D

You'll get it sorted out, you are making great brisket to begin with which is most of the battle :)


----------



## Fueling Around (Aug 15, 2021)

thirdeye said:


> Fat is insulation from heat when cooking, so on an uptight smoker like a WSM or a drum, it's best to have the fat down most of the cook.  On a reverse  flow cooker heat is above the meat on the way to the stack, so many people cook fat side up.
> 
> Maybe you need to switch to fat side down.





Displaced Texan said:


> You could be right. I have a traditional offset. Never ran into this issue, but yes, I may try fat side down.
> 
> I think* it has to do with how I am resting it etc, but I am open to suggestions.
> 
> *Worth what you paid it for it lol.


@thirdeye may be on to something that I do as well.
I had a traditional offset.  I flipped and rotated my brisket to keep from overcooking due to concentrated cooking effects.  Some call them hot spots, but they may not be necessarily "hot", but the direct IR from the firebox sure can be brutal on naked meat.

When I "wrap" it is in a foil pan covered tightly with foil.  I want to keep the juices.


Displaced Texan said:


> I know this thread has long gotten away from what I originally asked, but it really comes down to not wanting to have to tend to a fire ALL night to cook and properly rest  brisket and serve it up anytime from 11 am to 2-3 pm. Most people don't want to come over for barbecue at 8 or 9 pm.
> 
> I think I have an advantage having an actual warming drawer if I just use the goofy thing correctly lol.
> 
> Edit: I know this is not a new concept haha.


I think the warming drawer on your Viking (jealous by the way) is your down fall in planning the event.
Screw that overnight crap. Smoke the brisket a week before the event doing a nice leisure day prep.
Rest, cool, slice and back to foil pan.
Sliced brisket In a foil pan reheats nicely in the oven.  A bit of added beef broth or stock to get 1/2" of liquid works for me.  I am not a bark zealot, especially on brisket.


----------



## texomakid (Aug 16, 2021)

I know ya'll got this covered and I'm sure 

 Displaced Texan
 is going to get it dialed in but the only thing I'll add (and it's been said already by many) is I have learned through many briskets (good & bad) to keep the fat side toward the heat. That step has improved my results a LOT. I also lean heavy on temperature probes for almost everything I cook (including brisket)

I was taught as a young lad (and I used to believe it myself) by cooking a brisket with the fat side up would make it a more moist brisket in the middle. My own experience has proved this to be false (at least the way I cook them it has.)

Don't give up! Heck, go buy another select or choice brisket, cover that sucker in Kosher salt & black pepper and throw it into the cooker! Let's go! Let's eat! :)


----------



## Displaced Texan (Aug 16, 2021)

texomakid said:


> I know ya'll got this covered and I'm sure
> 
> Displaced Texan
> is going to get it dialed in but the only thing I'll add (and it's been said already by many) is I have learned through many briskets (good & bad) to keep the fat side toward the heat. That step has improved my results a LOT. I also lean heavy on temperature probes for almost everything I cook (including brisket)
> ...


Thanks. I'll definitely try fat side down sometime, although I really think this drying and over cooking has happened in my overnight holding in the warming drawer at too high of a temperature.


----------



## Displaced Texan (Aug 16, 2021)

So, today, I have had the brisket in the drawer. Initially ran the temp up high to get the meat above 140°. Have been holding it down at the 140°-150° setting for a few hours or so. Just sliced off some flat down near the point and it was damn good. Still rendering some fat I guess. The point is, well, hard to screw up. It's damn tasty and juicy.


----------



## schlotz (Aug 16, 2021)

There is always the option to smoke at a higher temp, say 275º or so. This will eliminate the need for overnight smokes which does have an advantage or two. I've been doing mine this way for a while now.


----------



## Displaced Texan (Aug 16, 2021)

schlotz said:


> There is always the option to smoke at a higher temp, say 275º or so. This will eliminate the need for overnight smokes which does have an advantage or two. I've been doing mine this way for a while now.


Yessir, I shoot for 275° since this is a good size offset I have. Briskets seem to be done around 10-11 hours, so yes it's doable but difficult to have meat ready around 2-3 pm.


----------



## schlotz (Aug 16, 2021)

Displaced Texan said:


> Yessir, I shoot for 275° since this is a good size offset I have. Briskets seem to be done around 10-11 hours, so yes it's doable but difficult to have meat ready around 2-3 pm.



Yeah, if 2-3 pm is meal time then overnight smoking is required.


----------



## tallbm (Aug 16, 2021)

Displaced Texan said:


> So, today, I have had the brisket in the drawer. Initially ran the temp up high to get the meat above 140°. Have been holding it down at the 140°-150° setting for a few hours or so. Just sliced off some flat down near the point and it was damn good. Still rendering some fat I guess. The point is, well, hard to screw up. It's damn tasty and juicy.



I love hearing this hahaha.  You are getting it sorted out my friend.  I see many an amazing brisket in your future :D


----------



## Displaced Texan (Aug 16, 2021)

tallbm said:


> I love hearing this hahaha.  You are getting it sorted out my friend.  I see many an amazing brisket in your future :D


Just had some. Been in the warmer all day. It was awesome, well, besides the crusty non fat side that we didn't eat. Otherwise, man, it was really good. 

Thanks to you and everyone else for the reheating tips, etc.


----------



## tallbm (Aug 16, 2021)

Displaced Texan said:


> Just had some. Been in the warmer all day. It was awesome, well, besides the crusty non fat side that we didn't eat. Otherwise, man, it was really good.
> 
> Thanks to you and everyone else for the reheating tips, etc.


No prob.  Now you know what to expect with the reheat.  It makes having to worry about long holds a moot point :)


----------



## Displaced Texan (Aug 16, 2021)

tallbm said:


> No prob.  Now you know what to expect with the reheat.  It makes having to worry about long holds a moot point :)


Definitely.


----------

